# I hate stupidity.



## mclean5 (May 16, 2006)

I hate stupidity. Stupidity isn't ignorance, or confusion, or inexperience. It's choosing the worse of two alternatives.

The other day I was finishing lunch and moving in a line with other diners to the cashier's station. Suddenly, I was poked rather forcefully in the legs by a cane.

I turned around and saw a rather bulbous old lady standing behind me, cane in hand.

"Ma'am, I said," you shouldn't poke me with your cane.

"You're blocking the way!" she cackled.

"Ma'am, the polite thing to do would be to ask me to move."

"You didn't hear me the first two times!" she screeched.

Given all the cackling and screeching I think she could have woken up Merlin, and I was tempted to do a lot of things. I was tempted to grab her cane, brandish it, and ask her if she'd like me to poke her a couple of times. 

I replied, "Ma'am, it's still not polite to poke at people with a stick."

"You're a rube!" she yelled, and shuffled past me.

Now the stupid thing that really, really made me angry was that she didn't have to be that way at all. Maybe I didn't hear her ask me to move. What she should have done, however, was poke me a bit and, when I turned around and objected, say something like "Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to to that." That way she gets me to move by poking me with a stick, while at the same time not offend my dignity beyond bearing.

But ours is an age that can't conduct interpersonal relationships on any terms other than the total vindication of one's "rights," and such subtlety is lost on it.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Once while grocery shopping, I had let our cart move out into the aisle. A woman, who was walking the opposite direction, forcefully rammed my cart out of her way without so much as a word. 
My wife and I laughed out loud at the obvious rudeness of the act and the woman turned and said something about our blocking the aisle, and we again laughed out loud at her. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

mclean5 said:


> But ours is an age that can't conduct interpersonal relationships on any terms other than the total vindication of one's "rights," and such subtlety is lost on it.


Stupidity is endemic in The Land of The Free, and should be deplored, but the cranky behavior of a "rather bulbous old lady" is hardly a prime example of stupidity that is unique to our age. The elderly have been "vindicating their rights" by barking commands and poking people with sticks from time immemorial. Old folks tend to be grouchy. Always have, always will.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I find that some old people, most noticibly my mother, lose some social skills and impulse control as they hit an advanced age. such is life. 

you will always be surounded by rude people. as a gentleman, you are only responsible for your own manners (and your families) not others. her being rude, doesn't make you less of a gentleman, espectially if you are able to control yourself in the face of her rudeness.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I live close to New York City. I am accustomed to this behavior.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Wouldn't that be something waking up Merlin.

But then we would get another Mickey.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

A few weeks ago I met my mother for a quick bite to eat at the Chipotle up by where we work, I had set our tray down at a table, and she went to wash her hands, at the same time I went to grab us some napkins etc. I came back to our table just in time to see some aging dorky hipster doofus throw a dirty napkin from his table onto ours, it landed right in our food, now, normally I let accidents slide, but I couldnt believe that a so called "adult" could be so disrespectful...the dialogue went as follows

Sonny: Excuse me?

Balding Dorky guy: uuugh...

Sonny: Excuse me? What is this? (picks up napkin)

Tubby jagoff: Oh...he he...

Sonny (annoyed): I dont really see whats funny here...

impolite loser guy (real indignant): I didnt see anybody sitting there...

Sonny: you didnt see the food on the table?

Roly poly goatee sporting dingleberry: I thought somebody just left it there...

Sonny: Somebody just left a brand new tray of food on a table? 

Some random guy in line observing this mess: I dont think he did it on puropse, dude.

moronic cueball: yeah, JEEEZ...

Sonny (to the guy in line): He could at least appologize dont you think?

guy in line: *shrugs*

frog-faced dipwad: Look...I---

Sonny: aaah...it's okay...just THINK next time...

bug eyed idiot desparetly trying to cling to his youth: I...uh...---

Sonny: just leave it alone...

At this point the flabbergasted dork took his seat and avoided looking my way for the remainder of our meal...I explained this whole thing when my mother came back to her seat and she aggreed that he should have at least appologized. I dunno, perhaps I made a big thing out of something that didnt need to be, but I just cant stand when people are so stupid they can even apologize for screwing up...all he had to do was say that he was sorry, and the whole tussle could have been avoided...

at least...that's the way I see it...


----------



## mclean5 (May 16, 2006)

Sheesh!

How hard would it be to say "I'm terribly sorry. Please, let me pick up the check for the meal I ruined and the next?"


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

The Gabba Goul - How awful of that guy to throw something in your food and then not even apologize. You clearly handled the situation in a much calmer, more gentlemanly way than I might have.

mclean 5- I empathize with you. Seems like I'm confronted in some way by a nasty senior citizen approximately once every month or two. Whether they are trying to cut in front of me or shove me out of their way, or acting out because my nephews and niece weren't quite quiet enough at the lunch table, I just don't understand the depth of their feeling of entitlement. It seems so manipulative, because they seem to think that any verbal response by me would make me look like the bad guy; they therefore seem to feel that they have license to do as they please. Hope I'm not that cranky and mean when I reach my senior years.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Since the food was unedible, I definately would have dumped it on the kids lap.

Honestly.

Years back I was in a bar and some idiot kid came up to me with his thumb on top of his beer bottle, shook it up, and started spraying it (I think) at his friend who was standing behind me, however, about 3/4 of the bottle ended up allover me. I stopped and thought about what to do and then decided to knock the kid out which I promptly did before hauling ass out of the bar. 

I know such behavior is juvenile and immature, but in all honestly, sometimes people just need to learn a lesson. Had I let him slide and walked around for the rest of the night drenched in cheap beer, I would have felt like a jerkoff.

MrR


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

This last weekend at a resturant for breakfast an elderly couple was sat in the booth behind the one me and my friend were in. It was Sun. morning at a popular resturant so naturally the place was packed. Not more then a minute went by before the old couple (especially the lady) started griping that the server had not been too the table yet. When the server did come by moments later they barked at her "We're in a hurry". The server explained that the resturant was very busy but she would do her best.

I couldn't believe the nerve of these people. Can't they see it's crowded? Why put others on the spot just because they can't manage their time? I felt like telling then that if they are in a hurry there's a McDonalds across the parking lot with a drive thru and maybe they should consider that instead.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Years ago I observed a Harley-Davidson blow a rear tyre on a heavilly trafficked freeway. I threw my hazard lights on, did a rolling slowdown to alert cars behind us and pulled over as he desperately, but successfully got the bike stopped. 'Tiny' dressed out at least 275 lbs and was in full Hell's Angels regalia. He thanked me and I gave him a quick ride to get help. A year later I'm with my good polish catholic archaeology business partner Bob at a pizza parlour. We were waiting to see a local bluegrass band give a one night concert for their friend, the new owner. Place was still empty except for me, Bob, a couple having a birthday party for their daughter and two huge cal state Northridge football players trying to act cool like O.J. Simpson. Musicians are warming up, Bob and me allready paid rent on a pitcher of Michelob ( we walked from his apt) and 'O' and 'J' start taunting the band and turn the juke box on with at least 8 song selections of Marvin Gaye. I walk over, a little unsteady on my feet and ask them to cool it. I get a braced response between two fingers. I figure as an old cross country runner I can outdistance them. So I knock over their pitcher of beer and soak them. 'O' and 'J' start to rise like lions smelling blood. I forget to run and stand my ground. Suddenly both sit down profusely apologising and promising to be quiet. I'm feeling like Chuck Norris and turn around to walk away. There, behind me were 5 Angels with Tiny in the middle, all reaching into their vests for- Knives, pistols, hand grenades? Bob is looking pale crossing himself as we all sat together, and Tiny 'encouraged' everyone to sing happy Birthday with the band for the little girl. Rude people are everywhere, and sadly the best defense are friends in low places.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I wouldnt have even made the guy pay to replace it, but it'd have been nice if the loser would have just offered...I mean...it's Chipotle for crying out loud...


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I wouldnt have even made the guy pay to replace it, but it'd have been nice if the loser would have just offered...I mean...it's Chipotle for crying out loud...


You're a tolerant guy gabba. At your age you're allowed to be a bit of a hothead. I would have at least demanded the $$ for the food assuming it was no longer edible.

MrR


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Another great story that my sister and I have to rehash whenever we are in an airport together...

Her and I were with our parents on the way to Las Vegas...I was probably about 16 and she was like 9 or 10...were stoppted over in Orange county, and it's REALLY early, we're sitting at the terminal waiting for our plane when we decide that the prospect of McDonalds breakfast sounds too good, so she and I get up to stand in line...I'm telling her all about the magic that is Las Vegas when we realize that we've been in line for an aweful long time I peek up to the front and notice that there is a lady arguing with the cashieer, so out of curiosity, my sister goes to see what's going on...she comes back later giggling, telling me that "I'm not going to believe this" so I give up my spot in line and join the croud of hungry travelers that is starting to convene at the front of the line...this lady is seriously shouting at the poor kid behind the counter, and delaying everybody in line, because she feels that she was shorted...get this...TEN CENTS!!! It got to the point that several people (presumably worried about missing their flight) started literally throwing $20 bills at her, which she refused to take on principal alone...finally the cashieer just gave the lady a dime, she took her McMuffins or whatever and stormed off in a huff...

I dunno...perhaps self importance plus inconsideration (is that a word?) equals stupidity???


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> You're a tolerant guy gabba. At your age you're allowed to be a bit of a hothead. I would have at least demanded the $$ for the food assuming it was no longer edible.
> 
> MrR


yeah, but the way I see it, I'm not going to knock some guy out and spend the rest of my evening in county lockdown over $15 worth of tacos and burritos...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Another great story that my sister and I have to rehash whenever we are in an airport together...
> 
> Her and I were with our parents on the way to Las Vegas...I was probably about 16 and she was like 9 or 10...were stoppted over in Orange county, and it's REALLY early, we're sitting at the terminal waiting for our plane when we decide that the prospect of McDonalds breakfast sounds too good, so she and I get up to stand in line...I'm telling her all about the magic that is Las Vegas when we realize that we've been in line for an aweful long time I peek up to the front and notice that there is a lady arguing with the cashieer, so out of curiosity, my sister goes to see what's going on...she comes back later giggling, telling me that "I'm not going to believe this" so I give up my spot in line and join the croud of hungry travelers that is starting to convene at the front of the line...this lady is seriously shouting at the poor kid behind the counter, and delaying everybody in line, because she feels that she was shorted...get this...TEN CENTS!!! It got to the point that several people (presumably worried about missing their flight) started literally throwing $20 bills at her, which she refused to take on principal alone...finally the cashieer just gave the lady a dime, she took her McMuffins or whatever and stormed off in a huff...
> 
> I dunno...perhaps self importance plus inconsideration (is that a word?) equals stupidity???


I remember eating at a McDonald's in college where a man was enraged that his McRib was too greasy. He demanded that they make the sandwich again, and said that they needed to squeeze out all of the grease. As this is going on, the man is calling the college-aged cook in the back an idiot and mumbling obscenities at him. The new sandwich was not good enough for this guy and he again demands a new sandwich. The cook in the back shakes his head and starts to make a new McRib. Now the man at the counter is really mad and begins yelling at the cook. We then see a McRib come flying from out of the kitchen and hit the man in the face and hear a loud "FU" yelled from the kitchen. 
The guy at the counter just quickly left, as the restaurant erupted with laughter. 
I don't know what happened to the cook that day, but that was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I don't know if this is stupidity or simply a lack of civility, but before Christmas my wife and I were in line at Starbucks waiting to order coffee. As with any and every such establishment it was crowded with self-important patrons jabbering away on their cell phones. Behind us was a woman who I would estimate to be about 25 years old. She was well dressed and carrying what appeared to be an expensive purse. She was talking very loudly about nothing at all. About 2-3 minutes into our wait, as both my wife and I are looking forward, this girl sneezes very forcefully, without even feigning an attempt to cover her mouth. She sprayed the back of my neck and my wife's head with spit. I turned around in complete shock, as one simply does not expect such behavior in polite society, not even from a small child, better yet an adult. She just looked past me and continued her conversation AND tells the person to whom she's talk "I just sneezed"! I just stood there in awe of what had just happened.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would have been tempted to order three coffees in that situation. Two to drink and one to spill.

While I would not have done that, I would have let her know that she was a disgusting pig, probably non-verbally. EGAD!!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> McRib come flying from out of the kitchen and hit the man in the face and hear a loud "FU" yelled from the kitchen.
> The guy at the counter just quickly left, as the restaurant erupted with laughter.
> I don't know what happened to the cook that day, but that was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


LMAO...THAT is too funny, I can just picture it...i never understood why certain people feel it's necessary to make a scene when the food at a fast food restaurant isn't good...its like c'mon,you were really expexting that to be the best sandwitch youve ever eaten...the thing cost maybe a dollar...as the old saying goes...you get what you pay for...


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I was getting something from the milk isle at our local produce market. The isles there are relatively narrow, compared to the mega-chains, though there is still room for two carts to pass each other. I didn't have a cart, I was just picking up some cream. A couple yards down the isle was a lady with her cart parked parallel with the freezers getting milk. I started walking back up the isle, she put her milk in her cart, looked over her shoulder directly at me coming up the isle, looked forward, and promptly jammed her cart diagonally across the isle. I almost barreled over her cart from stopping so quickly (I have long legs and walk briskly.) "Oh! Sorry!" she said. There wasn't even a reason to push her cart over, she had plenty of room on her side of the isle. Insane? Rude? Stupid? Hard to tell.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> I was getting something from the milk isle at our local produce market. The isles there are relatively narrow, compared to the mega-chains, though there is still room for two carts to pass each other. I didn't have a cart, I was just picking up some cream. A couple yards down the isle was a lady with her cart parked parallel with the freezers getting milk. I started walking back up the isle, she put her milk in her cart, looked over her shoulder directly at me coming up the isle, looked forward, and promptly jammed her cart diagonally across the isle. I almost barreled over her cart from stopping so quickly (I have long legs and walk briskly.) "Oh! Sorry!" she said. There wasn't even a reason to push her cart over, she had plenty of room on her side of the isle. Insane? Rude? Stupid? Hard to tell.


Maybe she just wanted you to ask her out? Akin to those women who initiate fender-benders to meet a guy...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> LMAO...THAT is too funny, I can just picture it...i never understood why certain people feel it's necessary to make a scene when the food at a fast food restaurant isn't good...its like c'mon,you were really expexting that to be the best sandwitch youve ever eaten...the thing cost maybe a dollar...as the old saying goes...you get what you pay for...


Right, and was he really expecting McDonald's food not to be greasy? That cook will never know how many laughs my friends and I have had about that day.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

yachtie said:


> Maybe she just wanted you to ask her out? Akin to those women who initiate fender-benders to meet a guy...:icon_smile_wink:


I aggree...sounds like she was probably trying to start up a conversation...if she was attractive you should have asked her for her number...


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I aggree...sounds like she was probably trying to start up a conversation...if she was attractive you should have asked her for her number...


She was older than my mom. I need to add a possibility to my list... Creepy?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Was the hamburger thrower related to Fatty Arbuckle?? I have read that Fatty could consistently hit a face with a pie with either hand from up to 10 feet.

Think of the athleticism required to hit a target with such an unsymmetrical projectile!!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jbmcb said:


> She was older than my mom. I need to add a possibility to my list... Creepy?


hmmmm...never mind...she was probably just a rude old cow then...


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

I tend to just expect this type of behaviour in a fast food restaurant, or even in public come to think of it. When a person surprises me with manners I am then very happy!


----------

